# Dog Work



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's some pics of my dog Buddy doing some retrieving in our local pond.... Enjoy. 8)

















































































































































Drying him off on the lawn out front


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Buddy is having fun!

Nice photos.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What?!? Get your dog outta there! He's scaring all the fish. :lol: 

Nice pics, man. That looks like a good pond.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> What?!? Get your dog outta there! He's scaring all the fish. :lol:
> 
> Nice pics, man. That looks like a good pond.


Actually there were some goldfish in the top pond.... there are two. But, the apartment folks just put some blue dye or something in there... and I haven't seen the fish since. The Mallards are quick to boogie on up to the top pond when Buddy and I start to play.... but so far, he hasn't fetched one up for me.... one of these days, they'll get too used to him and he'll grab one of them instead of his decoy. At that point, I may have to flush them off before we start working. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Fun pictures. Looks like a good dog for retrieving


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Fun pictures. Looks like a good dog for retrieving


He's a good little retriever. He loves to play the game and playing in our pond is just more practice for him. Love that dang dog... not quite sure how I'd ever be able to replace him... don't know that I'd hunt again without a dog either. 8)


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Water dogs are the best....


----------

